# Adopted hedgehog popping a clicking frequently. Help?



## rozlyndhedgehog (Aug 4, 2010)

I adopted Titus last Saturday. When I went pick him (or her. I'll assume it's male for now, he never uncurls for me to check him) up from his previous owner, I was warned that he hissed all of the time. I learned that this was true on the two hour drive home. I got him home and immediately took him out and put bedding in his cage (there was none when I received him) then put him directly back in. Any contact I had with him was met him tons of hissing, popping and clicking. I have left him alone for a few days following his arrival at my home to give him time to adjust to the new scents (I have another hedgehog and two dogs) and when I decided it was time to try to find out if I can handle him, I was welcomed with a handfull of quills, hissing, popping and clicking. 

I am very worried about him and this behavior, he seems genuinely stressed out and I feel horrible for him (his poop hasn't been green, he uses a littlerbox and I check it before cleaning). His eyes and nose are clear and the only reason I know this is because I've had the rare chances of seeing him uncurled while he is eating or drinking. I have had hedgehogs in the past and never seen this extreme behavior. My other hog, Rozlynd, can be a diva brat at times but she only huffs at me when I first take her out, I've never received a pop or click from her.

I want to make his new life a happy one. I am sorry this got so long. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RWatkins (Oct 26, 2010)

did you try a tshirt in his cage? Does he eat treats?


----------



## rozlyndhedgehog (Aug 4, 2010)

I've put a worn t-shirt with him on Monday. As for treats, he eats them if I put them in his bowl but he will not eat them if I'm anywhere near him.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

He's only been with you for a week, so it'll take a little while for him to adjust to his new home. He should be okay in a few weeks as long as you keep handling him every night.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Poor things is probably VERY scared and stressed out. Be patient and eventually he might come along. 

Right now, you can use a towel or your used shirt to pick him up, then just sit down and put him on your lap. Have something where he can hide in if he wants to, like a hedgie bag or blanket. When you feel like he's getting comfortable sitting on your lap (that might take weeks to happen,) start working on touching his back, etc. Progress might happen very slowly, but don't give up -- it probably will be very rewarding to see the hedgehog getting more friendly with time. 

You can offer him treats when he's out with you, if he doesn't eat them, no big deal. Offer the next day, eventually he will be comfortable enough to eat in front of you. 

Good luck!


----------



## rozlyndhedgehog (Aug 4, 2010)

I had some progress with Titus tonight. After the initial huffing, puffing, popping, clicking and general protest of me waking up the grouch, I was able to get him out of the cage. I picked him up with a towel and then put him and the towel in my lap. About 5 more minutes of huffing, puffing, puffing, popping and clicking, he uncurled. I placed a few pieces of cat kibble in front of him and he protested at first with all of his noises, then he realized that it was food and crunched away. He moved around a little bit but with every slight move I made (I was reading a book), he protested. I'm going to be persistent with him nightly and see if I can't get any more out of him.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Keep at it! Just continue to be patient & kind & consistent. Titus can go nowhere but up!!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

rozlyndhedgehog said:


> I'm going to be persistent with him nightly and see if I can't get any more out of him.


This is exactly my approach with Snarf...and it seems to be working. In three weeks, he's gone from popping and hissing constantly to tolerating me touching the quills near his butt. When he's on my lap, he's so jumpy that I often have to turn my head to exhale. Really. :roll:

I wouldn't say he's coming along in leaps and bounds, but we're seeing more progress now that I wake him up twice a day, even if it's just to sit for 10 minutes. I make sure he's calm before I return him to his cage so he doesn't make the connection that hissing and popping results in being left alone. I just stand at the cage for a minute until he stops fussing, then put him down.

Patience. He was sent here to teach me patience. :?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Rozlyndhedgehog and MissC, keep going, you're on the right track.  Both my hedgies were like that at first, I couldn't move or make the slightest sound without getting a storm of huffing and now I can even sneeze when I'm holding them and the only thing I get is an annoyed look and maybe one startled huff. It took months of work and patience but it was so worth it.


----------

